# Disabled vet/American Indian Tree Company Owner?



## redle144 (Jul 9, 2010)

I am disabled vet and card carrying american indian tree company Owner.
I own a small licensed and Insured tree company with a bucket truck, stump truck, chipper and all the other small stuff (3 employees). Would I have a better chance at getting any gov't contracts because of this? If so, how would I go about it?


----------



## tree md (Jul 9, 2010)

Indian card ain't gonna help you. Maybe on tribal lands but it has never done anything for me in that regard on Govt bids. Disabled vet might do something but like anything else, It's who you know a lot of times. I haven't dealt with federal bids though, just state and local Govt.


----------



## ASD (Jul 9, 2010)

Here in CA the Disabled vet will get you work They call it DVBE. take a look http://www.dvbe.com/


----------



## fireemt799 (Jul 10, 2010)

yep both will definitely help you on federal bids. Federal contracts are set aside for American Indian, Disabled Veteran, Minority Owned, Women Owned, Small Disadvantaged, Hub Zone, Total small business and 8a businesses. Those that are open bid contracts you will have a 20% higher chance and bid allowance then someone who isnt any of the above. If you know your NAICS codes get on fbo.gov and look for contracts if you aint set up to do federal yet look up www.sba.gov they have alot of information on what you need to do to get set up for contracting with the government it takes a while to get all set up and will probably take a couple of bids to get a contract depending on your situation. I started 2 years ago getting set up for doing this and last month i got a 60 acre project on my second attempt at bidding so good luck if you have any questions let me know


----------



## Buckettruckbabe (Jul 27, 2010)

Fireemt is exactly right, and the particular Federal Contracts (also State) you want to look at are set-asides. That means a certain percentage of the contract is set aside for disadvantaged or minority businesses. 

I used to work for a General Contractor, and in these instances it was a scramble to find qualified DBE's that would bid on the job. You may find that if you pursue the Government projects, you could have a great niche because of your Veteran/Indian status.

You'll need to certify, and every State has their own certification process. You can also certify Federally. (CCR)

It's a lot of form filling but well worth it. Once you are certified, you can bid on any applicable projects. Plus, it wouldn't hurt to cozy up to some General Contractor's in your area.

DBE Certification (State)

Central Contractor's Registration (Feds) 
https://www.bpn.gov/ccr/

Best of Luck!


----------



## Bret4207 (Oct 24, 2010)

Is this still called affirmative action? Where you give a job to someone just because they fit a particular agenda of a particular politically correct thought process? I always found that whole idea fundamentally unfair, biased and illogical. A disabled vet I can see, you gave to your country, but getting special treatment for being born? Life's like that I guess.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 31, 2010)

Bret4207 said:


> Is this still called affirmative action? Where you give a job to someone just because they fit a particular agenda of a particular politically correct thought process? I always found that whole idea fundamentally unfair, biased and illogical. A disabled vet I can see, you gave to your country, but getting special treatment for being born? Life's like that I guess.



Nothing more unequal than treating unequals equally.

When a society and government spends a few centuries systematically ruining a race of people, it sometimes has to act in a small way to make up for generations of suffering its caused.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 6, 2010)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Nothing more unequal than treating unequals equally.
> 
> When a society and government spends a few centuries systematically ruining a race of people, it sometimes has to act in a small way to make up for generations of suffering its caused.



You guys where here first! I can see the justification in that. I believe the culture will be lost, and that saddens me, we celebrate all of these others, but we as a Nation, have no "Cinco De Mayo/MLK JR" type of day that is celebrated, as a national holiday for native American's. It is disgraceful. I have been to many Indian "gatherings" Have had a great experience every time. My neighbor is a Choctaw (sp?)He is constantly after certain woods, like Hackberry, to make Bows, he is suppose to make me one! Gunna use it to shoot my slick line!

I too am a DisVet, 90%( all of them added up too 170%, but they only pay me for 90 cause i am not completely debilitated) recently seen a Illegal Alien working on a base? I know he is, cause he told me! dude advertises topping!
Cant stand for that! 
Have started the process you all are speaking of, I hope you guys are right, cause this process is a PITA!


----------



## davistree (Apr 4, 2011)

*Veteran Owned Business*

Many of the above posts are 100% accurate. I operate a veteran owned business as well. There are many opportunities to obtain work from the government based on your small disadvantaged business classification. You can contact your local SBA (Small business Association) and they will be able to point you in the right direction. I have not found many (or any) other veteran owned tree services in my neck of the woods, in order for even the bigger companies to compete for government contracts is a tough. You ve spent your body serving our country (I ve got two Iraq tours, one afghanistan, another tour coming around the bend soon) take advantage of all the opportunities out there. You ve earned it brother!


----------

